# Психология: Женщины недовольны скромностью мужчин



## Mila (4 Авг 2010)

*Застенчивость может быть хорошей чертой, но не для мужчин. Недавнее исследование показало, что мужчины, имеющие в своем характере эту черту, многое теряют в глазах женщин. 
*
_Исследователи из Университета Рутгерса в Нью-Джерси, США, обнаружили, что непритязательные и скромные мужчины зачастую вызывают меньший интерес, нежели сильные и маскулинные мужчины._








По словам главы исследования и психолога из Университета Рутгерса, Коринны Мосс-Ракусин, "исторически и кросс-культурно, мужчины были стереотипированы в качестве более независимых и самостоятельно ориентированных субъектов, нежели женщины".

Исследователи рекрутировали 132 женщины и 100 студентов мужского пола для просмотра 15-минутного видеособеседования, чтобы определить, каким образом эта черта работает на мужчин и женщин.

Судя по видео, должностные обязанности требовали сильных технических способностей и социальных навыков.

Анализ показал, что несмотря на то, что участники постановочного интервью рассматривались одинаково способными, мужчины, представлявшие себя в "скромном" стиле зрителям нравились меньше всего.

Скромность у мужчин нередко считается признаком слабости. Кроме того, эта черта отыгрывает для мужчин низкий статус, что может влиять на их трудоустройство или возможности заработка. У женщин, между тем, эта черта не рассматривается отрицательно и не связана со статусом.

"Женщины имеют право быть слабыми, в то время как такая черта у мужчин категорически не приветствуется. Доминирование позволительно мужчине и не позволительно женщине", сказала Мосс-Ракусин.

Профессор Лори Рудман из Университета Рутгерса отметил: "Наши результаты показывают, что мужчины сталкиваются с предрассудками, когда ведут себя скромно».

Вместе с тем, результаты данного исследования противоречат распространенной убежденности в том, что скромные мужчины имеют проблемы с занятостью. По новым данным, дело как раз обстоит совсем наоборот.

Из-за социального статуса мужчин, который больше связывается с образом женщины, покорные мужчины получают от этого пользу и имеют меньше риска проблем в процессе занятости по сравнению с доминирующими женщинами.

Тем не менее, ученые подчеркивают, что такое психологическое давление как «обязанность быть мужественным» может быть пагубным для здоровья мужчин. По словам Рудман, "психическое и физическое здоровье мужчины может серьезно страдать от ориентирование на «идеал мужчины".


----------



## Саныч (4 Авг 2010)

Mila написал(а):


> Доминирование позволительно мужчине и не позволительно женщине"


Не в лоб, а в глаз,точно сказано:dance:

_Добавлено через 51 секунду_


Саныч написал(а):


> Не в лоб, а в глаз,точно сказано:dance:


----------



## Сашка (4 Авг 2010)

Mila написал(а):


> Доминирование позволительно мужчине и не позволительно женщине


Согласен абсолютно.


----------



## Arbitr (4 Авг 2010)

Сашка написал(а):


> Доминирование позволительно мужчине и не позволительно женщине
> Согласен абсолютно.


вам прямая дорога на какой нить сайт вроде БДСМ найти сабочку и вперед))


----------



## iolka (4 Авг 2010)

хм... считаю, что смущение в мужчине должно присутствовать, так как иногда жудко приятно смущать и смущать))))


----------



## Arbitr (4 Авг 2010)

iolka написал(а):


> считаю, что смущение в мужчине должно присутствовать, так как иногда жудко приятно смущать и смущать))))


думаю тут важнее не само смущение, а то как застенчиво он смотрит на вас после предложения позавтракать утром вместе, сразу после первой встречи, ведь изрядная доля наглости в этом предложении пристуствует, и в то же время как мило и застенчиво он краснеет))


----------



## Drongo (4 Авг 2010)

iolka написал(а):


> хм... считаю, что смущение в мужчине должно присутствовать, так как иногда жудко приятно смущать и смущать))))


Есть у меня знакомая, ох она и любительница посмущать мужиков, хлебом не корми, говорит, я балдею когда он смущается, дошла до того что в своей конторе нашла пацана младше себя и начала ему, то проход закрывать, то ещё что-то, бедный пацан, краснеет и не вдомёк, что был бы чуточку понаглее, ситуация перевернулась бы с ног на голову.


----------



## Вархаммер (4 Авг 2010)

Drongo написал(а):


> нашла пацана младше себя и начала ему, то проход закрывать,


Ну это уже извращение. Предстваляю себе какаво пацану...


----------



## Drongo (4 Авг 2010)

*Вархаммер*, Неее, просто только он один смущается до красноты.


----------



## Arbitr (4 Авг 2010)

Drongo написал(а):


> и не вдомёк, что был бы чуточку понаглее, ситуация перевернулась бы с ног на голову.


где говоришь кантора то находится??)


----------



## Вархаммер (4 Авг 2010)

Даа, *Drongo*, хоть *iolka* и преподовательница, очень уж хочется признатся ей в любви. Редко где в реале встретишь, такую умную и красивую девушку. 
Я вот спецом для *iolka* написал стих.:


> Мне снилось, я был снег,
> Пушистый и невесомый,
> Я осыпался с небес
> Сквозь эхо чистоты на лик земли.
> ...


.
Ёлка, если что извиняюсь заранее...


----------



## Drongo (4 Авг 2010)

Arbitr написал(а):


> где говоришь кантора то находится??)


В Харькове.  Где-то на пл. Розы Люксембург.




Вархаммер написал(а):


> Я вот спецом для iolka написал стих.:


Класс!!! :good2: Мне очень понравилось, в моём стиле стихи написаны - тихом, ласковом, едва касающиеся строки...


----------



## Arbitr (4 Авг 2010)

а что красиво..и романтично...имею виду здесь писать для объекта обожания.. уважаю!! ход за Ёлкой ))

_Добавлено через 35 секунд_


Drongo написал(а):


> где говоришь кантора то находится??)
> В Харькове


далековато..жаль


----------



## Сашка (4 Авг 2010)

Вархаммер написал(а):


> Редко где в реале встретишь, такую умную и красивую девушку


Согласен. Намного чаще встречается какое то одно из этих качеств))


----------



## iolka (4 Авг 2010)

стихи замечательные... спасибо большое... *Вархаммер*, мне очень приятно, что ты так обо мне думаешь, но боюсь огорчить, что это только кажущиеся впечатление обо мне))) и это лучше всего знает любимый человек, который очень дорог мне и это чувство взаимно.


----------



## Сашка (4 Авг 2010)

iolka написал(а):


> это только кажущиеся впечатление обо мне


Зачем так реагировать на комплемент? Тут должно быть без вопросов, типа: Да, я такая. Умная и красивая. А вы как думали?)))


----------



## Вархаммер (4 Авг 2010)

*iolka*, спасибо что тебе стихи мои понравились. Эх встретиться бы в реале...  Я б тебе Ёлка, у твоего молодого человека отбил. ) (*Drongo*, *Arbitr*, вам тож спасибо.) . Это мой, наверное первый порыв в поэзии(?) (друзья увидят засмеют. В реале я кажусь человеком грубоватым)...


----------



## Arbitr (4 Авг 2010)

Вархаммер написал(а):


> В реале я кажусь человеком грубоватым)...


всяко бывает..видел бы ты меня..
раньше то я охранником работал..спорт класс ну и все аткое..в 93 школу взорвал..


----------



## iolka (4 Авг 2010)

эх... *Сашка*,  с какими ты девушками общаешься)))




Вархаммер написал(а):


> iolka, спасибо что тебе стихи мои понравились.


очень понравились и очень приятно... 

большой плюс интернета, что чаще всего многие открываются в нём, а вот в реале гораздо сложнее....


----------



## goredey (4 Авг 2010)

Arbitr написал(а):


> .видел бы ты меня..


мы тебя видим, шевелящим носом и с подмигивающим глазом


----------



## Сашка (4 Авг 2010)

iolka написал(а):


> Сашка, с какими ты девушками общаешься


)))) Они меня в тонусе держат нормально так, девушки, с которыми я общаюсь))))) Наглые ваще))))


----------



## goredey (4 Авг 2010)

Сашка написал(а):


> Они меня в тонусе держат




*Сашка*, главное чтобы тонус был в тебе!


----------



## Сашка (4 Авг 2010)

Ооо, с этим всё в порядке )))))))))))))))))):man_in_love:


----------



## Кирилл (6 Дек 2012)

А меня забавляют такие исследования!
Ведь и без них все знают что почти всем женщинам нужен мужик,а не подружка мужского пола.


----------



## Sfera (6 Дек 2012)

смотря для чего)
с подружкой хорошо ходить по магазинам, присоветует, оценит 
от "мужика" толку в этом деле нет, одна морока и раздражение


----------



## Кирилл (6 Дек 2012)

*Sfera*, я почему то не сомневаюсь что твой муж не ходит по магазинам.
Все прекрасно поняли что я имел ввиду два поста выше.


----------



## Sfera (6 Дек 2012)

*Koza Nozdri*, не ходит за тряпками, даже одежду ему покупаю я)
Продукты покупает.



Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Все прекрасно поняли что я имел ввиду два поста выше.


такая тема, ты бы в ней так смог развернуться)) а че так лаконично?))


----------



## Кирилл (6 Дек 2012)

Я в тот момент как раз на деньги пролетел.
Настроения нет.


----------



## programina (8 Дек 2012)

Mila написал(а):


> "Женщины имеют право быть слабыми, в то время как такая черта у мужчин категорически не приветствуется. Доминирование позволительно мужчине и не позволительно женщине", сказала Мосс-Ракусин


Расслабляться никому и никогда не стоит, расслабишься... "пиф-паф и вы покойники"


----------

